# Matt Panther commission



## Fuzzle (Sep 13, 2009)

My newest commission piece, I hope you all like it 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2787096/


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 13, 2009)

It's really cool, I like the detail you put on the background, especially the posters on the wall.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

LOVE the fur texture and that green glow from the screen.


----------



## Jinx Of Clubs (Oct 4, 2009)

Call of Fuzz 4 xD
Awesome work!


----------

